# Magnetic wire fishing tools



## SemiRetiredEL (Nov 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I don't prefer the old LSD, it's just that it's thinness and flexibility lend it to certain situations. I usually use one of the newer sets.
> 
> Given that all three of my new sets have the same thread (though not necessarily the same type) of ends, I have, on one occasion, put all three sets together and fished across an old ceiling to the tune of about 85 feet.


If I'm trying to fish a long horizontal distance like under a mobile home, crawl space or attic without getting dirty I just break out a bundle of 1/2 or 3/4" PVC conduit. I just keep pushing them together and either tie a string to the end or push a fishtape thru for the wire.
When done just hit the joints with my Kliens and they go back in stock.

I've also heard of guys using remote control cars to pull a string over suspended ceilings or crawl spaces. 

But,doesn't solve the problem if the cable must be supported later.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

For the original question - I used a small jack chain about 15' long with a big keyring in one end so it won't fall through the hole in the top plate, and a mechanics magnet. Old small size mayo jar works well to keep it. Put a hole and slot (think keyhole) in the top just big enough to hold the chain in the slot but pull through the hole, and you'll never lose the end - not like it's hard to shake out 15 feet though.

It doesn't work in insulated walls though. I've got a piece of the chain about a foot long that I tie to my bullet end with a stripped piece of 14 when I need to push through insulation.

To go across longish distances, I use a slingshot, fishing weight, and string sometimes. The kiddie slingshots are fine, no need for a wrist rocket unless you're in a warehouse. I use masons line, and point the tube toward where I'm aiming. It works like some bow fishing rigs I've seen, or an open face fishing reel. I haven't tried a reel yet, but a cheap wally-world one with heavy mono would probably work great.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> To go across longish distances, I use a slingshot, fishing weight, and string sometimes. The kiddie slingshots are fine, no need for a wrist rocket unless you're in a warehouse. I use masons line, and point the tube toward where I'm aiming. It works like some bow fishing rigs I've seen, or an open face fishing reel. I haven't tried a reel yet, but a cheap wally-world one with heavy mono would probably work great.


When do you actually get a chance to use it? Years ago I bought a "Sling-a-Line" which is nothing but a slingshot with a fishing reel but I never found a great place to use it.

Fast Forward a few years I was running wires above a cat-walk at a church. I thought to myself finally I get to use my sling-a-line. Took it out of the truck and before I could get it stretched back the elastic snapped. :laughing:

Instead I used my CreepZit rods and threw the sling a line in the trash.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Many years ago, when I was a wee apprentice, I worked with a guy who used a crossbow to go about 400' above a drop ceiling.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> When do you actually get a chance to use it? Years ago I bought a "Sling-a-Line" which is nothing but a slingshot with a fishing reel but I never found a great place to use it.
> 
> Fast Forward a few years I was running wires above a cat-walk at a church. I thought to myself finally I get to use my sling-a-line. Took it out of the truck and before I could get it stretched back the elastic snapped. :laughing:
> 
> Instead I used my CreepZit rods and threw the sling a line in the trash.


Mostly drop ceilings, and I don't think I've used it for anything but low voltage.


----------

